# Installed Two Hoppers - Does Each One R/Q Wifi?



## Imahopper (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently had two hoppers and 3 joeys installed. One hopper has the wifi adapter, the other one does not. I planned on using the hopper with the wifi adapter to rent "On Demand" movies. I tried the other night, and at first, the movie looked like it was downloading, but never did. Another movie, that was supposedly free, had an error code come up that stated I didn't subscribe to the channel, whatever that was. I called tech support, and the broadband support person told me I have to have a wifi adapter in each and every hopper. Has anyone else had this issue? Or, do you have a wifi adapter in each and all hoppers?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe if you want internet on both Hoppers you need to connect internet (wifi or however) to each Hopper. The two Hoppers do not communicate with each other at the moment, and even when they do in the future you still may need an internet connection for each one.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

or get the HIC (hopper internet connector), the reports are that if you use it, then everything on the Hopper network sees all internet and DNLA stuff.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> or get the HIC (hopper internet connector), the reports are that if you use it, then everything on the Hopper network sees all internet and DNLA stuff.


You're talking about Joeys... The current firmware doesn't let Hoppers see other Hoppers, so each Hopper still would need its own internet connection even with a HIC, as I understand it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You're talking about Joeys... The current firmware doesn't let Hoppers see other Hoppers, so each Hopper still would need its own internet connection even with a HIC, as I understand it.


No. From everything I read here and the other site, one HIC will allow all the Hoppers and Joeys to get the internet stuff. There's been a few posts about that very issue on the other site.

And no, the HIC won't let one Hopper see the other as you note.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The error is likely unrelated to the internet connection on the other Hopper. I "rented" a movie on my single Hopper system that failed to play. Since it is still airing on HBO I ended up setting a timer instead, but there may be issues with the current software affecting playback.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> No. From everything I read here and the other site, one HIC will allow all the Hoppers and Joeys to get the internet stuff. There's been a few posts about that very issue on the other site.
> 
> And no, the HIC won't let one Hopper see the other as you note.


Good to know... and interesting. That makes it even weirder how they have these things setup to work and not work as far as interconnecting at the moment.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Since the Hoppers do not communicate with each other at this time, it would stand to reason that the Hopper with the WiFi should be able to function with the adapter connected. I have a Wifi adapter connected to my Hopper and I'm able to download movies without any problems.

What is your signal strength on the WiFi connection? What is your download speed? You may not be getting a strong enough signal. Please let me know. Thankks.



Imahopper said:


> I recently had two hoppers and 3 joeys installed. One hopper has the wifi adapter, the other one does not. I planned on using the hopper with the wifi adapter to rent "On Demand" movies. I tried the other night, and at first, the movie looked like it was downloading, but never did. Another movie, that was supposedly free, had an error code come up that stated I didn't subscribe to the channel, whatever that was. I called tech support, and the broadband support person told me I have to have a wifi adapter in each and every hopper. Has anyone else had this issue? Or, do you have a wifi adapter in each and all hoppers?


----------

